
Oracle is reportedly in talks to buy TikTok’s US business - awiesenhofer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21373225/oracle-tiktok-us-business-acquisition-ellison-trump
======
colesantiago
Oracle is the definition of evil. Period.

------
speedgoose
Is Oracle the executioner in the IT world?

------
aurizon
Oracle, the kiss of death....

